# Vet Report on 13 Kansas miniatures



## Gini (Nov 9, 2007)

[SIZE=18pt]This report does not include Sundance but 13 other miniatures turned over.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Again we are asking [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]We all have our opinions, but we are respectfully asking that there be no argumentative or incendiary comments posted[/SIZE]


----------



## MSRminis (Nov 9, 2007)

Thank God you got the ones out you did. THANK YOU!! I hope and pray the others can be rescued before it gets too cold!!!


----------



## minie812 (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm generally a pretty strong girl emotionally. I read these post where people say it brought tears to their eyes and I agree things can be sad or whatever, but I'm just not the kind to get tears over reading a post about something.

But this has really been different for me. Reading this vet report and viewing the pictures of Sundance, I just had to leave me desk for a while to compose myself before I could even reply.

I'm so thankful for all the people who've been involved to help these poor souls.



There are truly saints on earth and this proves it.

I don't know what else to say. It's just heartbreaking to think about the ones left behind.


----------



## kaykay (Nov 9, 2007)

Gini I so admire you guys for never giving up against so much pressure. Im so glad they are getting the care they need


----------



## Shari (Nov 9, 2007)

Just glad those got help when they did. Thank you!


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh my gosh............ I am thrilled that these guys are getting good care now and something is being done for them. It saddens me about the others still there.

Thank you for posting that- it says a lot in a short summary. And thank you guys for doing what you do!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 9, 2007)

So glad they are safe now.


----------



## MiniforFaith (Nov 9, 2007)

God Bless you for getting them the help they needed. Sending prayers for those poor minis and for the ones still left..


----------



## twister (Nov 9, 2007)

Thank you Gini and everyone else involved in the rescue of these poor minis, prayers and good thoughts coming for their full recovery. I can't help but worry about the ones left behind.

Yvonne


----------



## ANDROMEDA FARM (Nov 9, 2007)

MiniforFaith said:


> God Bless you for getting them the help they needed. Sending prayers for those poor minis and for the ones still left..









Cannot access report. Shows Red X only.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Nov 9, 2007)

Here you go I transcribed as best I could, a couple of the words (regarding the teeth) I am not sure I got totally right, since the font is so small in the copy.



> To whom it may concern,
> I examined 13 miniature horses presented to the clinic on October 12, 2007. Seven of the horses were severely underweight with a body condition of 2/9. ( see attached reference for BSC). Two had obvious difficulty with the prehension and chewing of hay. Three other adults had BCS of 4-5/9. The juveniles had BCS 5/9. All had poor haircoats and overgrown hooves. One weanling had severe dermatitis on all four limbs, another one a mild case. Ivermectin dewormer was sent with the group to begin treating parasites.
> 
> On October 19, 2007 I went to the White-Lewis farm to perform thorough examinations, castrations, dental work and vaccinations as needed. On examination under sedation, 4 of 9 adults had severe dental abnormalities that would prevent them from being capable of eating. All had prominent hooks on their first premolars of the upper arcades that were touching the mucosa of the lower arcades. One adult had such severe incisor malalignment/occlusion that the central incisors required removal. All of the adult horses had overgrown hooves, two were pre-laminitic.
> ...


----------



## Mona (Nov 9, 2007)

So happy they are in the loving care of their new homes now!


----------



## Danielle_E. (Nov 9, 2007)

Amen to that Mona.

Now I am praying so hard for the ones that remain on that site.


----------



## ANDROMEDA FARM (Nov 9, 2007)

Danielle_E. said:


> Here you go I transcribed as best I could, a couple of the words (regarding the teeth) I am not sure I got totally right, since the font is so small in the copy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[SIZE=24pt]Thanks Danielle, I really appreciate it.[/SIZE]


----------



## Danielle_E. (Nov 9, 2007)

Your very welcome!


----------



## Charlotte (Nov 10, 2007)

> I'm so thankful for all the people who've been involved to help these poor souls. There are truly saints on earth and this proves it.
> I don't know what else to say. It's just heartbreaking to think about the ones left behind.


Parmela said it for me.

Charlotte


----------



## Connie P (Nov 10, 2007)

I bought (yes bought) two of the senior geldings off of this farm. They will be home here with us in a very short period of time now.





They were both evaluated at a body score of 2 when they were removed from the farm. They both need lots of dental work, but I, along with the vets have decided to wait until they have a little more weight on them before putting them through that.

I want to personally thank Kristin for picking them up and taking great care of them for me until I can get them here.








I will continue to help do whatever it takes to get every last horse in a better place. I continue to pray daily for these poor animals - they still need us.

If everyone could join me in continued prayers for the ones left behind I would really appreciate it!

Thank you!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Nov 10, 2007)

Good For You Connie!!!









Not a day passes that I don't think of them and say a silent prayer that they're all doing better.

Edited to add - I was remiss in not saying thanks to Kristin too. She's doing the same thing for you that Sharon did for me. I couldn't have gotten my guys if it hadn't been for her.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Nov 12, 2007)

So dare I even ask if this report is at all helpful to the minis left on the farm?

Anything more going on for the ones left there?


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Nov 12, 2007)

Glad to hear everything is going well. And glad they are safe.


----------



## DiamondLRanch (Nov 13, 2007)

I agree that the only chance for survival for these 13 was to rescue them. Thank you for saving them!


----------

